# اسهم جبل عمر للبيع من المالك



## محمد (5 سبتمبر 2009)

للبيع 100 مليون سهم جبل عمر 
انا مباشر مع المالك 
ومعي وسيط واحد فقط 
مطلوب مشتري او وكيله او مباشر مع المشتري فقط 
0506543114


----------



## منار محمود (4 يوليو 2022)

> كود خصم اناس
> كود خصم ممزورلد
> كود خصم نايس ون ساره الودعاني



https://yanbualbahar.com/vb/editpost.php?p=1138175&do=editpost


----------

